# Picture-in-Picture troubleshoot?



## ApSciPhoto (Nov 8, 2010)

I have no idea what this problem is called and couldn't come up with terms to search for an answer, so apologies if this has been brought up!

One of my students is working on a roll she did down in the gulf, right before the oil spill...so the images mean a lot to her and can't easily be redone (we're in OH, and...well there was the oil spill).

Anyway, on about 6 or 7 of her images, there is a small area with another picture there?? It's sort of like a bite was taken out of the corner of the negative and replaced with something new.

My thoughts were that something happened with the mirror within the camera, and it reflected off of something else in the scene.  It happened sporadically across the film (like one on frame number 6, then 13, then 17, 18, and 19, and so on).  Any ideas what this is? I'd love to finally have an answer for her.

If this doesn't explain it well enough, I'll scan an image tonight after class and stick it on here.

Thanks!


----------



## silverimage (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you have access to a negative scanner to scan and then post a couple of the problem frames? It would be even better if you were able to scan several contiguous frames in one strip. Seeing the problem would make it easier to comment.


----------

